# Coolmaster Cooldrive 4



## Rignold (Mar 28, 2005)

I have recently installed the Coolmaster Cooldrive 4. It comes with a less than useless manual and I was wanting to know where you should install the temperature sensor for the CPU. If it should go between the CPU and Heatsink/fan does it not make the contact between the two insufficient?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

No its not a good idea to try and put that sensor between CPU and heatsink. Some even say not to because the pressure of the HS will crush the sensor. Even if you'd install it between the CPU and heatsink the readings would be worthless anyways as the on die temperature of the CPU can be much hotter. I'd just install it on the side of the heatsink somewhere - just so the sensor has something to display.


----------

